# Today's Haul (Pro)



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 15, 2008)

I got my little black "MAC Pro" Box today!! 





Pigments: Green Space, Chartreuse, Clear Blue Sky, Full Force Violet, Grape, Rock-It Yellow, Magenta Madness, Red Electric, Electric Coral, Neo-Orange, Acid Orange, Dusty Coral
Expensive Pink Pro Pan, Mixing Medium Eyeliner, 187 and 212 Brushes.


And in their New Home:





Good MAC Day


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 15, 2008)

Great haul and pigment storage. Enjoy!


----------



## n_c (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow great haul!


----------



## xuankristy (Jul 16, 2008)

oh wow, that's a beautiful package!! Awesome shelves by the way.  Gosh, if I still live in Austin, would u make me one?? hahaha


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 16, 2008)

OoOoOo they look so pretty >_<! Great haulage.


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 16, 2008)

love your pigment storage !


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 16, 2008)

they are so pretty!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 16, 2008)

That is an incredible haul!!  And great idea for storage!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 17, 2008)

*thats like pigment heaven .... great stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## TDoll (Jul 17, 2008)

Great haul! Give me some info on that pigment storage... I've been looking for something similar, but smaller.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 17, 2008)

great storage set up you got going there for your pigments

Awsome Haul! enjoy


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Great haul! Give me some info on that pigment storage... I've been looking for something similar, but smaller._

 
I found the rack at a nail salon supply store next to my school. they had 2 wall ones (one that holds 90 and one that hold 120, mine is the 120) and they have 2 table top ones (One that held 50 and one that held 75). 
If you want me to CP one for you I can. Mine was about $40 (i think). But they vary in price. PM me and let me know.


----------



## Cinci (Jul 17, 2008)

wow.....  that's an impressive collection..  i really like the neon pigments..  thanks for posting, i think i'll get a few


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 17, 2008)

WOW.... Nice and Bright , I hope you enjoy them all ..... if you have anything else you want lol... I need a wishlist haha


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet haul! Nice storage solution as well!


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, such a pretty haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the storage solution as well!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 18, 2008)

WOW! What a kick butt haul! You're a pigment queen! I love the home your pigments sit in too!


----------



## resin (Jul 18, 2008)

nice stuff!
i have a question, what are the 5 signs a guy is capable of rape?


----------



## nunu (Jul 18, 2008)

amazing haul


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *resin* 

 
_nice stuff!
i have a question, what are the 5 signs a guy is capable of rape?_

 
Honestly I skipped that article. And i threw away the magazine yesterday. 
You could probably find it on cosmo's webpage.


----------



## vcanady (Jul 19, 2008)

wow love ur pigment collection!


----------



## fattycat (Jul 19, 2008)

love your pigment storage ! Brilliant idea !!


----------



## mizzbeba (Jul 19, 2008)

lucky duck!  maybe i'll swing by a macpro to get me some brights. you have me itching for some now.


----------



## xquizite (Jul 19, 2008)

LOVE it!! nice haul!


----------



## Taj (Jul 19, 2008)

I love your collection and your storage rack !!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 19, 2008)

Great Haul.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW!!!! enjoy


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 19, 2008)

OMG! I love the neon piggies! I wanted those when I was at a PRO store last, but they had just sold out!!! Enjoy your new makeup!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## poppysmum (Aug 22, 2009)

Your pigments are making me drool.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW! Amazing haul! I love how you put your pigments by color coordination! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Nicolaarthur99 (Aug 23, 2009)

a little box?! haha!! so jealous the pro pigments are great, i prefer matt!!!


----------



## candaces (Aug 24, 2009)

wow!!


----------



## starfck (Aug 24, 2009)

wow ! did you need a pro card to buy these ??


----------



## Tahti (Aug 25, 2009)

Excellent haul, I love your pigments!!


----------

